# Nosfo-Alucard-small winged demon



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Special Thanks To CASSIE7
I made this by (kinda) going with her tutorial 
was going to do a little highlighting but it will show up under lights with out it.

























made with poly fill and floor adhesive 
hot glue for nails with glass paint
painted body by mixing floor adhesive and latex paint _mixes great drys fast
head already had lights in it for eyes


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

He would look cool in a tree by the cemetary


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Good job Lilly! He turned out fantastic!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job there Lily


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Great Job Lilly! I like him.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I love those blue eyes....


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks guys ..i dug out my blacklight and thought I would try it on him here ya go

















I see the paint may need some touch ups but may just leave that as in bad skin day


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That's a pretty cool looking prop! I love the eyes too, he turned out great!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

looks good in black............light that is


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

awesome job Lilly he looks great, under the black light he is creepy, love the eyes!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE JOB Lilly...He looks great under any type of light


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

He's look great in an upper corner of the dark haunt!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Love what you've done with this guy, Lilly...very nice!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks guys ...I have 2 more of those light up head skellys maybe I do same type thing with those also.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I think you should make the other 2 Lilly...3 is not a crowd...I like to use groups of 3 in my haunt


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yup I think I will..but then I will have 3 small and 1 large <not making 3 large (yikes)

same here beelce 3 seems to be a good idea...

3 of these in your woods would be very Kool


----------

